# Need a good pumkin recipe



## joe (Sep 10, 2009)

As it is fall here apples are about done and I have three five gallon batches going anyway. I am picking pears this weekend and maybe start a batch or two of pear mead. I am not worried about any of these because the juices are predictable.

But I would like to try some pumpkin mead and I thinking i can use a ten gallon stainless pot I have and a ten gallon aluminum at boil off some pumpkin and water and maybe use each as a primary for a few days. Then maybe I can get a couple of five gallon batches in secondaries.

My worry is that I have never worked with anything like pumpkin before and would hate to do all that work and end up with bad mead or wine. 

I know some of you may have had some experience and may have some good recipes and techniques for pumpkin wine or pumpkin mead. So any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tom (Sep 10, 2009)

I have not made Pumpkin Wine but, I found this on the net. Looks OK except its for a 1 gallon batch.

(Pumpkin Wine Recipe)

Winemaking Ingredients: Pumpkin Wine - Wine Making Guides
4 pints chopped pumpkin
2 1/2 lb / 1,100 grams sugar
3 teaspoons acid blend
1 lb / 450 grams raisins
Wine yeast
1 teaspoon yeast nutrient / energiser
8 pints / 1 gallon boiling water
1 campden tablet

Winemaking Method: Pumpkin Wine - Wine Making Guides
Dice the pumpkin flesh and add to winemaking fermentation container, with chopped raisins and boiling water. Stir well, adding all of the other pumpkin wine ingredients, but not the wine yeast. When the pumpkin mixture has cooled to room temperature, mix in activated wine yeast and allow to ferment for five days, stirring pumpkin wine mixture several times each day.

Strain the fermenting pumpkin wine must and pour the liquor into a wine demijohn, with airlock. Rack the pumpkin wine for the first time at one month, and then again at approximately four months and eight months. Bottle the pumpkin wine when it has reached one year old and allow to stand for up to one year.


----------

